# Is doing the ACS Professional Year Program worth it?



## maxer7293 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm currently on a student visa and I'm planning to apply for a 485 visa in February (since my student visa expires in March). 

In order to get my PR, I need to have my ACS skills assessment done eventually. 
So I was wondering if doing the ACS Professional Year will guarantee I get 5 points & fulfill the ACS requirement? 

Is it easier to get the ACS requirement with the Professional Year program? Is it guaranteed? 

Or am I better off just looking for a job and trying to get 1 year of relevant experience?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

As far as I have noticed from few students whom I know there, the professional year really helps in getting you the required scores for the immigration purposes. (By giving you the required 5 points). Also it would help you understand the industry a little bit better)

So the best thing to do here is to check with the Senior term folks from your college, who have taken the coversion path from Student visa to others and see how the professional year has helped them.


----------



## maxer7293 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks Ravi! So if I do the professional year, is it guaranteed I will get 5 points? 
Cause ACS' website says "you *maybe eligible* to get 5 points". This is pretty confusing. Why "maybe"?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

I guess the term maybe is used here to see how relevant your professional year is with the code which you are getting the assessment done at a later stage. Contact them or give them a call. that should clear your queries.

They are happy to answer queries!!


----------



## maxer7293 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks! 

Do I need to do the ACS Migration Skills Assessment before applying for a TR? I think I just need the assessment done before getting a PR right?

So if I'm understanding this right, I should apply for my TR now. Then do the ACS professional year. Then apply for the Skills Assessment after that, and if the professional year experience is relevant, I will get the ACS assessment + 5 points. Then I can apply for a PR.

Does that sound correct?


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

By TR, would that be a temporary graduate visa (485)? 

Because if it is, it is not required to have your skills assessed by ACS in order to apply that particular visa.


----------



## maxer7293 (Dec 21, 2017)

awkwardmon said:


> By TR, would that be a temporary graduate visa (485)?
> 
> Because if it is, it is not required to have your skills assessed by ACS in order to apply that particular visa.


Well I'm applying for the Post Study Work Stream under the 485 visa. So that means I don't need ACS right?


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

Nope, for the Post Study Work Stream its not required to have your skills accessed by ACS.


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

maxer7293 said:


> I'm currently on a student visa and I'm planning to apply for a 485 visa in February (since my student visa expires in March).
> 
> In order to get my PR, I need to have my ACS skills assessment done eventually.
> So I was wondering if doing the ACS Professional Year will guarantee I get 5 points & fulfill the ACS requirement?
> ...


I would definitely recommend doing a PY. It is a definite 5 points towards your 189 application and if you dont have an It work ex, it will get you an ACS assessment as well.

I applied for my 189 earlier this month based on PY.


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> I would definitely recommend doing a PY. It is a definite 5 points towards your 189 application and if you dont have an It work ex, it will get you an ACS assessment as well.
> 
> I applied for my 189 earlier this month based on PY.


By any chance, would you have a recommendation of which institution of PY is good?


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

awkwardmon said:


> abhi2018 said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely recommend doing a PY. It is a definite 5 points towards your 189 application and if you dont have an It work ex, it will get you an ACS assessment as well.
> ...




I did mine in Melbourne - Professional Education. So generally I would recommend going through a migration agent because they can get you some discount depending on the institute you choose. Navitas and Monash are a bit uptight and least discount. 

My experience was alright, though some placent staff is super rude. So completely depends on the outcome you are looking for. If you are expecting a good internship, I would suggest Monash or navitas.

I had my own placement, but heard some scary stories from others. They will send you to any dodgy company to do an internship. For example, sending a Chinese student to work at a migration agents place and no real IT work.


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

abhi2018 said:


> I did mine in Melbourne - Professional Education. So generally I would recommend going through a migration agent because they can get you some discount depending on the institute you choose. Navitas and Monash are a bit uptight and least discount.
> 
> My experience was alright, though some placent staff is super rude. So completely depends on the outcome you are looking for. If you are expecting a good internship, I would suggest Monash or navitas.
> 
> I had my own placement, but heard some scary stories from others. They will send you to any dodgy company to do an internship. For example, sending a Chinese student to work at a migration agents place and no real IT work.


Ahaha, alright thanks for the advice. I'll look into an agent myself.


----------



## 1655562 (Apr 5, 2018)

awkwardmon said:


> Nope, for the Post Study Work Stream its not required to have your skills accessed by ACS.


That is the first time i've heard of that. Is it confirmed? Because through all of the research I've done I didn't find this. So, it means I can apply for 189 without the skill assessment?


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

SajjadBrohi said:


> That is the first time i've heard of that. Is it confirmed? Because through all of the research I've done I didn't find this. So, it means I can apply for 189 without the skill assessment?


He is talking about post study work which is the 485 visa, it does not need a skill assessment.

For the 189, you need an assessment.


----------



## milanpatel11 (Jun 2, 2016)

maxer7293 said:


> I'm currently on a student visa and I'm planning to apply for a 485 visa in February (since my student visa expires in March).
> 
> In order to get my PR, I need to have my ACS skills assessment done eventually.
> So I was wondering if doing the ACS Professional Year will guarantee I get 5 points & fulfill the ACS requirement?
> ...


ACS Professional Year certainly benefits you in getting a PR in Australia. You are bound to earn an additional 5 points based on practical job and training skills hence boosting your career prospects.

On a Temporary Graduate visa – subclass 485, you can apply for any bridging visa whereby you gain further stay in Australia. PY program helps graduates get desired jobs with a practical pathway designed from university to employment.


----------

